# Old Cider Press



## GTS (Jun 1, 2010)

I have access to what appears to be a pre 1900 Superior Drill Co. Cider mill and press. It is a two bucket configuration and looks as though it has never been used with probably 95% of the original finish intact. My questions is this, can this press be used for grapes as well as apples?

Thanks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 1, 2010)

Most likely. All you need to do is gently press the grapes. For the reds you will want the juice to maintain contact with the skins for awhile.

I use a press for everything except grapes. I buy the juice already pressed.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you take a pic of it? Would love to see it. I dont really know what it looks like so cant advise on it.


----------



## GTS (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of the actual press, but this one is just like it, only a little worse for wear.




A friend owns the press in question and we are currently in barter negotiations. He doesn't like to sell, but loves to trade. Any thoughts on value for a pristine 1880's cider press?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2010)

Ive seen them on Ebay for around $00 or more for ones in that shape there in the pic and dont see why you could use it for grapes also but the crusher might be a little loose for grapes meaning they may not get crushed as much due to the sife of grapes compared to apples but not sure if this was designed with that purpose also.


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 1, 2010)

What a cool looking old press!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is that a crusher/press combo? I have seen those before - some posted for $250 up to $500.

I have a very old crusher i recently bought - i used it for my apples, strawberries, and grapes. Works very well.

If is has a crusher with it - what type of teeth does it have? Are they more of a blade or gear looking assembly?

The older ones usually have more of a gear assembly look - that's the way mine is - and it does really well.


----------



## GTS (Jun 2, 2010)

The "mill" portion has more of a geared crusher than teeth. I have also been able to gather a little more information on this press. It has been in the same little community in Arkansas for over 100 years. The farm family that originally owned the press did in fact use it to press their grapes and muscadines for their wine. It was purchased from the original owner by my friends grandfather when they stopped making wine. I guess that answers my question as to whether or not it could be used on grapes. I will try and get some pictures posted next week if possible.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Woodbee (Jun 2, 2010)

I too have access to a press much like that. In addition to apples, we use it on our pears and also press Elderberries with it.
Brad


----------



## GTS (Jun 8, 2010)

I was able to get a few pictures of the press. It is even better than I had expected. All that really needs to be done to it is tighten up a few bolts, hose it off, check for any critters living in it and start using it.







Would appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow very cool and if nothing else clean it up and it would be a cool piece of furniture in a wine tasting room.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 8, 2010)

Very Cool!!! Im def Jealous


----------



## GTS (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think I could turn this press into a display item. Not while there's so many grapes to crush and so little time to do it in. We have several vineyards in Arkansas that offer grapes, muscadines and scuppernongs for sale to the general public as well as numerous mom and pop orchards and vinyards. There is no shortage of fresh fruit around here and around September and October I plan on putting this relic to good use. I am very lucy in that I have friends in all the right places. One works for one of the aforementioned wineries, another for a bottled water distributor (free glass carboys!!) and last but not least, the friend who is willing to trade his press. Life is good.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Apple presses do indeed work for grapes. I used mine for both for a number of years until I bought a number 45. The cusher might not be good for grapes since it might crush the seeds and extract too many tannins. 

Nice press.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2010)

That is pretty fo sho!


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 9, 2010)

"until I bought a number 45"

What is this number 45 you speak of?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2010)

It is the size of a grape press, they range from 20-45 in 5 increments. I will be very honest and say I have no clue what the numbers stand for.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 9, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## GTS (Jun 11, 2010)

Well it's official. I am the proud new owner of this fine old press. Hope to pick it up this weekend and clean it up a little. Time is a problem though, since I just heard from my dear old dad that the mulberries are dropping off of the trees in North Arkansas and I would be remiss in my duties if I didn't go pick a few gallons of them.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2010)

Those mullberries should be almost ready here also so I better go check on them this weekend! Great score on that press!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> "until I bought a number 45"
> 
> What is this number 45 you speak of?


 
It is the number of the press as determined by the diameter of the basket. 
45 cm = 18 inch diameter basket. It holds 25 gallons in the basket. You can press about 150-200 pounds of red grapes in one pressing.


----------



## jimatcanby (Jun 30, 2010)

*cider press for grapes*



GTS said:


> I have access to what appears to be a pre 1900 Superior Drill Co. Cider mill and press. It is a two bucket configuration and looks as though it has never been used with probably 95% of the original finish intact. My questions is this, can this press be used for grapes as well as apples?
> 
> Thanks.


I have an identical press that I just last fall rebuilt for apples. I was told that the adjustment on one of the shafts was to allow you to open up the gap between the grinders so that the grape pits aren't crushed. adjust just wide enough for the pits to pass through. 
For apples adjust as close as possible without rubbing metal to metal.


----------



## GTS (Jul 1, 2010)

jimatcanby,

Thanks for the info. I have been cleaning the press up a little, it really didn't need much, and learning how it works. It really is in remarkable shape for something this old. It still has a lot of the original painted decorations on the wooden hopper, and decorative pin striping and what looks like a red wash on the legs. Can't wait until the muscadine harvest gets here. I think I'll have to try some apples as well.


----------



## lborr8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just found a press exactly like this, same company and configuration in an old barn today! Would love any information you might have found on it.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 16, 2013)

What a cool set up!!!

Hans


----------



## GTS (Jul 16, 2013)

lborr8,

I wasn't able to find much info on this old press. I did find the attached page from an old reference book. The 1887 advertising plate shown in the upper left is the press that I have. Although the press shown is from P.P. Mast & Co., the description goes on to say that the same engraving was depicted a year later in an advertisement for a press made by the Superior Drill Co., also of Springfield, Ohio. My press was made by the Superior Drill Co., and appears to have been made in 1888, which fits with the description.

GTS 

View attachment Old Press.pdf


----------



## JohnT (Jul 18, 2013)

A fella I know has one of these, although he reconditioned it a bit. 

He exchanged the "fly-wheel" with a pully and installed an electric motor with a fan belt to save our poor old arms. 

This cider press works great for apples, pears, or any "non-stone" fruit. I would, however, avoid using the grinder portion when processing grapes. The grinder is exactly that, a grinder. This is not the best thing for grapes where grinding will cause a much higheer level of tannins in the finished wine. 

I would smoosh them separately and then use the presses only.


----------



## lizsmejkal (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the best way to clean and sanitize an old apple press so that it can be used.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2013)

lizsmejkal said:


> Does anyone know the best way to clean and sanitize an old apple press so that it can be used.



After scrubbing it down I would use Master Kleen Plus that you get from Presque Isle Wine Cellars. It is chlorine based and used outdoors. It's a foam cleaner that will cling on and work at sanitizing your equipment. I use it everyday for sanitizing equipment on the press pad. Rinse off good with a blast from the hose.


----------



## dnickerson281 (Sep 30, 2014)

I also just found this press! The only problem with mine is that the handle is broken off and missing. I have only the small cast iron piece that screws on the shaft. I thought I could weld a new handle onto a nut if I could find the right size nut, unfortunately its a random 3/4 inch and roughly 9 threads per inch which seems impossible to find. Anyone know of any ideas to get a operating handle on this old guy?

Thanks!


----------



## 697713132 (Sep 30, 2014)

dnickerson281 said:


> I also just found this press! The only problem with mine is that the handle is broken off and missing. I have only the small cast iron piece that screws on the shaft. I thought I could weld a new handle onto a nut if I could find the right size nut, unfortunately its a random 3/4 inch and roughly 9 threads per inch which seems impossible to find. Anyone know of any ideas to get a operating handle on this old guy?
> 
> Thanks!


no,, but look around where some old tractor junk iron parts are laying around to find that 9 to 1 nut,, might help you a little


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 6, 2014)

Why not get a tap and rethread it to whatever you like?


----------

